# Severe gas pains from yogurt?? Help!



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

I am gluten intolerant, have IBS, and am definitely not lactose intolerant. About a year ago, I had an incident of severe upper stomach pain after eating a container of yogurt. Happened 2 times in a row, so I stopped eating it all together. Tried it again this past weekend, and 5 hours later, had the same severe upper stomach pains. They were piercing, and came and went for about 20 minutes before I finally took Mylanta/anti-gas. A while later, a few real good burps, and I was fine. What is in the yogurt that I could be reacting to? The cultures? I though those were good for your system. Here I was, all happy that I was trying something good for me again... wrong!







Thanks in advance!Beth


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What kind of yogurt are we talking about.Plain without a lot of added fruit and sugars or the kind that has fruit and sugar in it.Could be the sugars and the fruit rather than the yogurt.You may want to try and see if plain yogurt works for you (that eliminates some of the variables) If that does, then you may want to buy plain and add your own things to it that you know you can eat safely.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What kind of yogurt are we talking about.Plain without a lot of added fruit and sugars or the kind that has fruit and sugar in it.Could be the sugars and the fruit rather than the yogurt.You may want to try and see if plain yogurt works for you (that eliminates some of the variables) If that does, then you may want to buy plain and add your own things to it that you know you can eat safely.K.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks K.... it is the kind with added fruit and sugar - Dannon. But - all of the ingredients are ones that I have in other places in my diet. I eat sugar a lot with no problems, and this particular flavor was whole cherry - which I can usualy digest fine. Hmmm... the mystery goes on!Thanks for replying though!Beth


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks K.... it is the kind with added fruit and sugar - Dannon. But - all of the ingredients are ones that I have in other places in my diet. I eat sugar a lot with no problems, and this particular flavor was whole cherry - which I can usualy digest fine. Hmmm... the mystery goes on!Thanks for replying though!Beth


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Hi, You stated "am definitely not lactose intolerant". How do you know that?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Hi, You stated "am definitely not lactose intolerant". How do you know that?


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

The only kind of yogurt I can eat is Yoplait Custard style, other kinds give me problems. I suspect its the bacteria in the yogurt.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

The only kind of yogurt I can eat is Yoplait Custard style, other kinds give me problems. I suspect its the bacteria in the yogurt.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

Jen - I can eat ice cream, milk on cereal, cheese, etc. with no problems. Yogurt is the only thing to do it to me.







Beth


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

Jen - I can eat ice cream, milk on cereal, cheese, etc. with no problems. Yogurt is the only thing to do it to me.







Beth


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Just as an FYI: I can eat yogurt and cheese, but not cow milk or ice cream???!!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Just as an FYI: I can eat yogurt and cheese, but not cow milk or ice cream???!!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I can eat cheese, but not milk, ice cream or yogurt. Everyone's different, huh?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I can eat cheese, but not milk, ice cream or yogurt. Everyone's different, huh?


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Cheese has no lactose, yogurt less lactose than milk or Ice cream. Whats weird is being able to eat ice cream or drink milk but not able to eat yogurt. the weird thing is whats the problem? its not lactose related or casein related, the most common milk related problems. If you can rule out the flavors in the yogurt then I can only draw a conclusion its the bacteria. test this by tring Probiotic supplements, different types. see how they make you feel. Like I said before I can only eat Yoplait , and I really should get around to testing if there is any live cultures by tring to use it as a starter to make homemade yogurt.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Cheese has no lactose, yogurt less lactose than milk or Ice cream. Whats weird is being able to eat ice cream or drink milk but not able to eat yogurt. the weird thing is whats the problem? its not lactose related or casein related, the most common milk related problems. If you can rule out the flavors in the yogurt then I can only draw a conclusion its the bacteria. test this by tring Probiotic supplements, different types. see how they make you feel. Like I said before I can only eat Yoplait , and I really should get around to testing if there is any live cultures by tring to use it as a starter to make homemade yogurt.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm pretty sure that cheese does have lactose. Some kinds have very little, others have enough to cause problems...some time ago I think someone posted a link to a site with lots of info on this? Wish I had that now.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm pretty sure that cheese does have lactose. Some kinds have very little, others have enough to cause problems...some time ago I think someone posted a link to a site with lots of info on this? Wish I had that now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only thing it could be if it has to do with the cultures (and that is assuming that the yogurt has ones that are surviving to the colon and reproducing) is that it could be upsetting the bacteria you have. In some cases in some animals you can dramatically alter the colonic flora, but it seems odd that it would happen after eating a carton of yogurt. When you do this the gas production increases until a new steady state is achieved. A few people do seem to have big reactions to probiotics.Read the label and see if there are any colorings or food additives. That may be a clue. Some of these can be things that react. (a friend of mine only had bad symptoms when he ate yellow food coloring)K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only thing it could be if it has to do with the cultures (and that is assuming that the yogurt has ones that are surviving to the colon and reproducing) is that it could be upsetting the bacteria you have. In some cases in some animals you can dramatically alter the colonic flora, but it seems odd that it would happen after eating a carton of yogurt. When you do this the gas production increases until a new steady state is achieved. A few people do seem to have big reactions to probiotics.Read the label and see if there are any colorings or food additives. That may be a clue. Some of these can be things that react. (a friend of mine only had bad symptoms when he ate yellow food coloring)K.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2001)

My first post.. I have IBS, having been diagnosed a month or so ago, and putting up with it for the last 2 years (I'd never heard of it before and thought it was just a "touchy tummy"). Anything dairy sets me off with the severe cramping you talk about. I simply avoid dairy/lactose containing foods now, and that prevents the real sharp stabbing pains I get for a few hours after consuming dairy. I tried one of the "yoghurt drinks" with all the good bacteria in them, and I was cramped over for hours after one mouthful. Nuts, wheat, and gluten also set me off. If I avoid all those things, I live a normal life... Simple sugars have no effect.. Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2001)

My first post.. I have IBS, having been diagnosed a month or so ago, and putting up with it for the last 2 years (I'd never heard of it before and thought it was just a "touchy tummy"). Anything dairy sets me off with the severe cramping you talk about. I simply avoid dairy/lactose containing foods now, and that prevents the real sharp stabbing pains I get for a few hours after consuming dairy. I tried one of the "yoghurt drinks" with all the good bacteria in them, and I was cramped over for hours after one mouthful. Nuts, wheat, and gluten also set me off. If I avoid all those things, I live a normal life... Simple sugars have no effect.. Best of luck!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Can't come out to play today working on a deal but an added 2 cents on this thread prompted by: _______________________________________Whats weird is being able to eat ice cream or drink milk but not able to eat yogurt. the weird thing is whats the problem? ________________________________________Just an editorial, actually, more than anything else.The trouble with figuring out what one is reacting to with dairy products starts with the fact that the base product, cow milk, is an immunologic nightmare. We tend to get hung up on trying to sort out which of the 5 basic milk fractions end up in which processed dairy products and then isolate our sensitivity to one or more of thsoe. Then we try to figure out the different changes that each product undergoes in processing when enzymes and bacteria are addeed and heating and cooling are involved yadda yadda yadda....and many people are naturlly confused about what each type of product actually is.Then even if you can get the basic potential allergens and other potential provocatuers of aberrant immune and non-immune responses sorted out there remains the fact that the milk from cow A and the milk from cow B in two different geographic locations can vary in potential allergenicity due to such things as the specific immunoglobulins that momma cow is trying to pass along to baby cow for protection while baby cows immune system develops...just like human milk is used for. There can be literally hundreds of different potential allergens in there and they vary since cows in different places just like people get exposed to different things thus develop, in simple terms, different immune profiles. Then there are the things we add to momma cow's feed that can get passed along in the milk as well.Of all the different types of products that give people trouble with allergy and sensitivity, the entire line of products starting with and derived from cows milk is about the toughest to assess "in toto".Mooo...."Its' good for a body"....a calves' body by design.







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Can't come out to play today working on a deal but an added 2 cents on this thread prompted by: _______________________________________Whats weird is being able to eat ice cream or drink milk but not able to eat yogurt. the weird thing is whats the problem? ________________________________________Just an editorial, actually, more than anything else.The trouble with figuring out what one is reacting to with dairy products starts with the fact that the base product, cow milk, is an immunologic nightmare. We tend to get hung up on trying to sort out which of the 5 basic milk fractions end up in which processed dairy products and then isolate our sensitivity to one or more of thsoe. Then we try to figure out the different changes that each product undergoes in processing when enzymes and bacteria are addeed and heating and cooling are involved yadda yadda yadda....and many people are naturlly confused about what each type of product actually is.Then even if you can get the basic potential allergens and other potential provocatuers of aberrant immune and non-immune responses sorted out there remains the fact that the milk from cow A and the milk from cow B in two different geographic locations can vary in potential allergenicity due to such things as the specific immunoglobulins that momma cow is trying to pass along to baby cow for protection while baby cows immune system develops...just like human milk is used for. There can be literally hundreds of different potential allergens in there and they vary since cows in different places just like people get exposed to different things thus develop, in simple terms, different immune profiles. Then there are the things we add to momma cow's feed that can get passed along in the milk as well.Of all the different types of products that give people trouble with allergy and sensitivity, the entire line of products starting with and derived from cows milk is about the toughest to assess "in toto".Mooo...."Its' good for a body"....a calves' body by design.







MNL


----------

